# USB power to run phone(s)



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I run two phones while driving (as many rideshare drivers do) and it was driving me nuts that the phone that runs my hotspot and Uber/Nav was discharging faster than it could be charged when plugged into a USB in the lighter outlet. Most of the dual USB chargers I could find were either 1A/1A or 2A/1A.

I found this 2A/2A unit on Amazon and love it.
Having 2 amps on both USB ports provides more than enough power and neither of my phones discharges now regardless of how many active apps I'm running.

It's also very low profile (almost flush with the cig lighter) and very inexpensive ($12.99).
If you're looking for a better power option, this is worth checking out:

http://amzn.com/B00M6QODH2


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I guess Uber doesn't give out the USB converter anymore...they used to.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

here's another inexpensive full power unit I like (and have ordered for my car)

• Detects your device to deliver its fastest possible charge speed.
• Up to 2.4 amps per port or 8 amps overall.
• Industry-leading 40 watt output through five ports.

http://amzn.com/B00OUJFCEG


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

For anyone who is in a hurry I bought a converter like the first one mentioned at CVS the other day. Came in different colors and us lit up in use but seems to work great. $9.99 plus tax in houston. Figured if it sucked I'd take it back. Was the store at gray and bagby but they probably carry them all over.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For anyone who is in a hurry I bought a converter like the first one mentioned at CVS the other day. Came in different colors and us lit up in use but seems to work great. $9.99 plus tax in houston. Figured if it sucked I'd take it back. Was the store at gray and bagby but they probably carry them all over.


Just be CERTAIN that BOTH outlets are 2AMP.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

1amp is fine if you're charging you phone with the screen off and nothing running, but if you have the Uber app or GPS running 1amp won't be enough and the battery will discharge faster than it can charge, so 2amps is definitely necessary.

I also have a 5 port like pictured above and have a micro USB and lightning cable for riders. Just make sure you don't overload by having too many devices plugged in, the car fuse for cigarette adapters should either be 10 or 15amp max.


----------



## RRuber (Jan 24, 2015)

I had a similar issue where I was losing charge while I was plugged in. I bought the Dual Port Insignia USB model from Best Buy. It is 17watts/3.4amps and was $17.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a power inverter that has 2usb and 4 standard plugs, I got it so my kid could watch movies on the 12+ hour drives to see my parents. Customers love it as they can use their own charger or grab one of the ones I have in the car to charge their phone. I think the one I have has an output of 150w but it may be higher it has been awhile since I bought it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I guess Uber doesn't give out the USB converter anymore...they used to.


Mine only lasted a couple of months. It was not a high quality item.


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

I bought a 4 port USB power bank, I charge this off the socket, at the same time I connect my phones, iPad (spotify jukebox attached to the headrest), and then spare cables for pax to charge their phones. The powerbank will drain throughout the trip (more going out then what it charges) but provides enough power for everyone for the whole shift


----------

